# rear drum to disc



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

OK... I know that this issue has probably been discussed before but i don't have the time to look for it. I intend to do the rear drum to disc conversion, however I was thinking about geting this instead of changeing out the rear axel. If anyone has tried it, please let me know if you like it. Was it easy to instal? What do I need to do as far as the emergency brake is concerned?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Alias said:


> OK... I know that this issue has probably been discussed before but i don't have the time to look for it. I intend to do the rear drum to disc conversion


If you don't have the time to look for it, how will you find the time to actually do it? 


Alias said:


> however I was thinking about geting this instead of changeing out the rear axel.


If you would have had the time to look, you would have found out that it is not necessary to change out the axle. Also you might have found out that your wheels will not fit over those brakes. And, even if they did, they won't work because Maximas have 5-bolt wheels. 

You also apparently didn't have time to read the whole FastBrake page because it says at the bottom, "Larger front rotors are suggested to retain brake balance." If you don't do that, the rear wheels will lock up under hard braking and you will end up having longer stopping distances than with the stock brakes. 

Lew


----------



## the_anti_rice (Sep 30, 2004)

While I agree with Lew that you should have at least seached as there is an install article in NPM on the FB kit, I need to clarify a few things. 

He was talking about the FB kit as an alternative to the rear axle swap, not that he had to do it in conujnction with the kit. 

Also the Maxima rear's do work on the B14's as they re-drill the maxima rotors, granted they MAY not clear the OEM 14" wheels on the 1.6 cars. 

Lew is right about brake bias, you will want to use the OEM SE-R rear calipers with the fast brake brackets, unless you have upgraded the front calipers to the FB kit as well. 

Another area where Lew is right is about searching. Searching would have taken as much time as it did for you to post. It would have also told you that you will need the SE-R rear e-brake cables to make the e-brake work. 

So do yourself a favor, take a minute and read the install article in NPM and you will know irst hand what steps are involved.


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

thank you anti rice.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

and they dont have rear axles..they have beams.. front brakes do 80% of the braking. so upgrading to NX brakes upfront before anything would dramatically change your braking response. you will need the se-r ebrake cable


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh, I got plans for my front brakes.


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

I also have 17" wheels so I'll have no probs with that.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The rear axle swap is obsolete. No one does it anymore, it's a waste of time. The Fastbrakes conversion kit is the better alternative.

Fastbrakes has 2 kits for the drum to disc conversion. The SE-R sized rear discs and the maxima sized rear discs. The maxima ones fit b/c, like anti rice said, they are redrilled for 4x100.

YOU DO NOT WANT THE MAXIMA ONE, GET THE SE-R ONE!!!! The maxima rear discs are way too big for most setups on the B14. Unless you have the $900 11" front brakes package, your rear brakes will overpower your front ones, not even the people with AD22VF brakes go with maxima rears.

Anyway, I did the conversion on my old car and wrote this article:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february04/brakes/

I am now selling it since I don't need it on my new car. If you want it, PM me. I'm selling the fastbrakes kit and the e-brake lines. I do not have the calipers available just yet.


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

Thank you very much 99


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> The rear axle swap is obsolete. No one does it anymore, it's a waste of time. The Fastbrakes conversion kit is the better alternative.
> 
> Fastbrakes has 2 kits for the drum to disc conversion. The SE-R sized rear discs and the maxima sized rear discs. The maxima ones fit b/c, like anti rice said, they are redrilled for 4x100.
> 
> ...


Wow, after just a few minutes of searching 90% of my initial questions were answered thanks to 99! That article you wrote up is awesome. Thank you for that, but i do have a few remaining questions...


1) You said in the article that FB kit includes the brackets, rotors, and lines for $245, but i checked the FB site (http://www.fastbrakes.com/products/product.php?partnum=B14-DRUM11) and it says $225 + $95 (for rotors) = $320 total. Was there a price increase since the time that you posted?

While researching a full brake upgrade for my 200 i became interested in drilled & slotted rotors from companies like Wilwood or Brembo, but you said in your article it would probably run around $2500 to do a full slotted/drilled-rotor & caliper upgrade from these companies. so i am left wondering a couple things...

2) Even though i really like the look of slotted/drilled rotors, is the cost-effectiveness even worth the investment?

3) Are 4-piston calipers available or even necessary for the B14?


thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> Wow, after just a few minutes of searching 90% of my initial questions were answered thanks to 99! That article you wrote up is awesome. Thank you for that, but i do have a few remaining questions...
> 
> 
> 1) You said in the article that FB kit includes the brackets, rotors, and lines for $245, but i checked the FB site (http://www.fastbrakes.com/products/product.php?partnum=B14-DRUM11) and it says $225 + $95 (for rotors) = $320 total. Was there a price increase since the time that you posted?
> ...


1) it was $245 when I bought it, it's now $225. The extra 95 is if you want the rotors slotted or cross drilled, which is not necessary at all for rear brakes. If you get normal, solid rotors, it's included in the $225.

2) Ok, if we're talking about just the front brakes, yes, it is alot more expensive for the 11"+ kits they sell. I find the kit completely unnecessary unless you live at the track. The AD22VF front brakes I used in the writeup are really great. I don't like cross-drilled rotors, they tend to crack, If anything, go with slotted fronts and solid back or slotted all around. They help with cooling and friction. If you go with the AD22VF front brakes, go with PowerSlot brand. They don't rust .

3) Yes, I believe the 11" and/or 11.75" upgrades use 4-piston Wilwood calipers. That is, if you want to spend the money. And you're gonna need new wheels if you expect them to fit, stockies won't do.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> 1) it was $245 when I bought it, it's now $225. The extra 95 is if you want the rotors slotted or cross drilled, which is not necessary at all for rear brakes. If you get normal, solid rotors, it's included in the $225.
> 
> 2) Ok, if we're talking about just the front brakes, yes, it is alot more expensive for the 11"+ kits they sell. I find the kit completely unnecessary unless you live at the track. The AD22VF front brakes I used in the writeup are really great. I don't like cross-drilled rotors, they tend to crack, If anything, go with slotted fronts and solid back or slotted all around. They help with cooling and friction. If you go with the AD22VF front brakes, go with PowerSlot brand. They don't rust .
> 
> 3) Yes, I believe the 11" and/or 11.75" upgrades use 4-piston Wilwood calipers. That is, if you want to spend the money. And you're gonna need new wheels if you expect them to fit, stockies won't do.



Well thanks for answering me completely. i will be going 4-wheel slotted with the kit that was in your write-up. thanks for the help 99.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's some more info for you guys. The B-14 SE also came with disk on the rear. I've seen a few including mine. I do beleive they are the same as the SE-R even though they don't have the same parts number. (Use to work in parts for Nissan). Also the Maxima rear brake that would obviously be the easiest swap was from 1988, the Maxima back then had a 4X???? set up. (Not sure if it was 4X100 though). The rotors weren't that big either. 

Go to www.car-parts.com and look for the SE-R set up. That's going to be the easiest thing to do. 

Max


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Madmax said:


> Here's some more info for you guys. The B-14 SE also came with disk on the rear. I've seen a few including mine. I do beleive they are the same as the SE-R even though they don't have the same parts number. (Use to work in parts for Nissan). Also the Maxima rear brake that would obviously be the easiest swap was from 1988, the Maxima back then had a 4X???? set up. (Not sure if it was 4X100 though). The rotors weren't that big either.
> 
> Go to www.car-parts.com and look for the SE-R set up. That's going to be the easiest thing to do.
> 
> Max


The fastbrake web site says for the std SER type that price is now $175. I think the earlier comment was for the MAX brake conversion. See....
http://www.fastbrakes.com/products/product.php?partnum=B14-DRUM

Ian.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh yea, and don't go with the maxima rear conversion unless you already have 11"+ front brakes. The Maxima rears are too powerful, even for the AD22VF. Stick with the SE-R sized rears.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh yea, and don't go with the maxima rear conversion unless you already have 11"+ front brakes. The Maxima rears are too powerful, even for the AD22VF. Stick with the SE-R sized rears.


already said that, sir.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, guess I thought this was a new thread.

BTW, I still got the fastbrakes setup for sale.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh, guess I thought this was a new thread.
> 
> BTW, I still got the fastbrakes setup for sale.


PM sent


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread... But wanted to make something clear, so that I don't spend more than I need to.

Do you need all three E-Brake Cables or just two?

There are:
Front Center - from handle to the back of the car
Right/Left Rear - from the center one to each brake

In the NPM write-up, it stated "from the handle back"... But in the images there were only two (I'm assuming the ones that goes to the brakes from the center.)

Tried searching but nothing usefull came up.

Thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

freezing_frost said:


> Sorry for bringing up an old thread... But wanted to make something clear, so that I don't spend more than I need to.
> 
> Do you need all three E-Brake Cables or just two?
> 
> ...


you only need the 2 that go from the splitter to the caliper. The one from the brake to the splitter, I'm pretty sure is part of the ebrake handle and cannot be replaced anyway.


----------

